
Comparing top lines: Apple vs. Microsoft - barredo
http://www.asymco.com/2011/09/29/comparing-revenues-apple-and-microsoft/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Asymco+%28asymco%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ctdonath
Salient comment: "Office and Windows are not likely to remain the cash cows
they are now. I am pondering at which point Google will decide that instead of
waging an expensive patent war with MS they can simply throw $20-30 Mil to
make Open Office fully compatible and competitive with MS Office. They can
bring MS to their knees in just an year..."

~~~
kevin_morrill
People have been saying their cash cows would die for over 10 years, and
Microsoft keeps proving them wrong.

